# Properly attaching top to base



## IHRedRules (May 11, 2014)

I am building a small bookcase/nightstand. The case is plywood, but the top will be solid 1/4 sawn red oak. I was thinking of using biscuits to attach the top to the sides of the base. I know that is not usually the best option since it doesn't allow much movement of the wood, but since it is only two 6" boards joined together and 1/4 sawn, perhaps I could get way with using biscuits.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I've glued 2"x2"x3/4" thick block in each corner flush with the top of the frame. Drilled a 1/4"-5/16" in center of each block and used screws with washers to allow for movement. Biscuits may work. Probably work, but why chance it?


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

You could do the biscuit thing in the center and fridges method in the corners. That way the top would stay centered and still allow for movement.


----------



## IHRedRules (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I think I will biscuit the center and use glue blocks/screws for the corners


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Sounds good, just remember the oversized holes and a washer. Enjoy your build.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

If you're tight on space, you can also use figure eight washers that allow slight movement: http://www.woodworkingshop.com/product/sl20001/?inMed=GSTORE&gclid=CJb06pvig8ACFQxp7AodIUIAEg


----------

